# Wie drossle ich die Pumpe...? :)



## ranftling (4. Juni 2019)

Hi,

habe eine Alphacool Eisbär 420.
Nach dem einbau der Silent Wings bleibt vom ganzen PC nur noch das Surren der Pumpe zu hören. Laut spezifikation kann ich diese auf 12/6/4V betreiben. 

Leider bin ich nur zu strack um heraus zu bekommen wo ich das einstellen kann. 

Montiert ist das ganze auf einem Asus ROG Maximus XI Hero WiFi.

Weder bei Alphacool noch bei Asus konnte ich was dazu finden 

Danke für Hilfe
Chris


----------



## IICARUS (4. Juni 2019)

Die Pumpe solltest du nicht unter 7v regeln. Unter 7v kann es passieren das die Pumpe wegen zu wenig Spannung stehen bleibt oder die Startspannung zu gering ist und nicht anläuft.

Du hast auf deinem Mainboard ein Fan-Anschluss für die Pumpe, einfach darüber die 7v einstellen oder einfach per 7v Molex Adapter direkt ans Netzteil anschließen.


----------



## Patrick_87 (4. Juni 2019)

am einfachsten ist es die aio oben am Board an den AIO_PUMP Anschluss anzuschließen. Dann ins Bios gehen und dort irgendwo AIO_PUMP auf PWM stellen, dann kannst du dort wie bei deinen Lüftern einstellen bei welcher Temperatur die Pumpe zu wieviel % Leistung laufen soll.


----------



## Narbennarr (4. Juni 2019)

Patrick_87 schrieb:


> Dann ins Bios gehen und dort irgendwo AIO_PUMP auf PWM stellen,



Nein, nicht auf PWM! Die Eisbaer hat n  3-Pin Anschluss


----------



## ranftling (4. Juni 2019)

Danke Euch
DC hilft!

Bisher hatte ich bloß Lüfter zu regulieren. Daher hatte ich auch immer pwm an, ohne groß drüber nachzudenken...


----------

